# [SOLVED] New Router Range problem



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

I just bought a Linksys E2500 router and I am having trouble getting N all the way in my room. Now my room is far way but I wanted to know if there was a booster I could buy for N? I saw Linksys had a Wireless N Booster but they want $80 for it which is the same price as the router it's self.

Is there anything else (cheaper) that I could plug into the wall to boost my N network?

Also I do have a Linksys Wireless-G Range Expander WRE54G which I can not seem to connect. Any idea how to connect this to my new router?

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Router Range problem*

Master, some ideas are: you could try moving the router around or to a more central location. 
Look for competing wireless signals on adjacent channels. There's a link to Xirus Wifi inspector here.
You could try linking two routers together with an ethernet cable to move the Linksys if you have another router.
I haven't used the range extender you mentioned, have yoou checked the manual for it? Although, you'd be extending the G network, not the N.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Router Range problem*

Ya I know I would only boost G. I tried moving some objects out of the way and that seemed to help. The main problem is the fireplace is right behind the router wall, and well that is kinda heavy.

Ill just have to deal with the lower speeds I get in my room. Thanks for the help though!

Also I might follow that article on the home page about turning another router into a bridge.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, moving a fireplace to get a better connection might be a bit over the top :laugh:. I would still install and try Xirus. If it finds other neighboring networks on channels close to yours, changing your channel might offer some improvement.


----------

